# Possible missing package



## joplass (Oct 6, 2019)

The outputs of the visualizer and progress bar on ncmpcpp do not show anything unless the caracthere is a keyboard input.  For example I have to use the pipe "|" for the visualizer to work.  Anything else does not work.  Being so new to Freebsd, I am thinking I am missing a package.  The same thing happens with conky as well.  I will appreciate some inputs.  Thank you, 




My ncmpcpp



What I would like to have my ncmpcpp show.


----------

